# How does one do this?



## Aces-High (Apr 7, 2020)

I live the look of this.  Is it a "flip cup" kinda thing?  What do you think?


----------



## magpens (Apr 7, 2020)

A "flip cup" ????? . A what ?? .

Dunno what a "flip cup" is, other than a spill-over at the breakfast table !! . LOL !!

But then ... I'm not a person with "typical" knowledge of many such things !!! . LOL !!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 8, 2020)

magpens said:


> A "flip cup" ????? . A what ?? .
> 
> Dunno what a "flip cup" is, other than a spill-over at the breakfast table !! . LOL !!
> 
> But then ... I'm not a person with "typical" knowledge of many such things !!! . LOL !!


https://www.bing.com/search?q=flip+...s=n&sk=&cvid=7259B3A15A264BC89B0110105BE01DA1
Have fun watching. Just throw a whole bunch of colors in the pot. Some of the casting blanks hitting the market today are ugly and that one show is on my list of ugly. Anyone today can be a caster and then sell their blanks. No skill whatsoever involved. Join the list of blank makers. I believe at some time we are going to run out of pen makers to buy all these blanks out on the market.


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 8, 2020)

Reminds me of photo's of the solar system, I like it.


----------



## Aces-High (Apr 8, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> https://www.bing.com/search?q=flip+...s=n&sk=&cvid=7259B3A15A264BC89B0110105BE01DA1
> Have fun watching. Just throw a whole bunch of colors in the pot. Some of the casting blanks hitting the market today are ugly and that one show is on my list of ugly. Anyone today can be a caster and then sell their blanks. No skill whatsoever involved. Join the list of blank makers. I believe at some time we are going to run out of pen makers to buy all these blanks out on the market.



My son is a fan of outer space.  The blank I posted looks like a “deep field” photo the Hubble, and I would like to try and make one for him.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 8, 2020)

Aces-High said:


> My son is a fan of outer space.  The blank I posted looks like a “deep field” photo the Hubble, and I would like to try and make one for him.


Go for it. I gave the links on videos of how flip cup casting is done. Is that how that was made I have no idea. I am not into crazy colors but that is just me. Maybe others can help you. Good luck.


----------

